# Pulled Beef From SV Chucky (Round 2 Testing)



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2018)

*Pulled Beef From SV Chucky *(Round 2 Testing)

So I have already made a few Chuckies that ended up like Fine Medium Rare Steaks, and I made one for pulled Beef at 165° for 30 hours. That one was Awesome, but I figured I should try the same 30 hours, but at 160°, instead of 165°.

Like the last one, I added a half a pack of “Beefy Onion” Soup to the Chucky in the Vac Pack. (Thanks Again “Chopsaw” for that Tip)
Then I Vacuum packed it, put it in the freezer for another day.

*So that day has just come around!!*
I filled and set my Sous Vide Supreme @ 160°, and put the 3+ pound roast in at 10 AM. Then the next day I removed the Chucky at 4 PM, and it pulled apart easily with two forks. I had the whole thing pulled in about 2 minutes. 
I saved a cup of juices from the SV bag & separated the fat from it, to put back in the meat a little at a time if needed with each Sammy. This pulled Beef was already very juicy & Super Tender. 

This Chucky was more moist than any I've ever had from a Smoker, and it wasn't overcooked like they often get from being in a Crockpot all day.

*So the results of this test are as follows:*
The one I did at 165° for 30 hours pulled Great, Tasted Great, and was very Moist & Tender.
So did the one I just did at 160° for 30 hours, but I believe the one done @ 165° pulled a little easier.
My future Chuckies for Pulled Beef will be done at 165° for 30 hours.

Hope you all like the Pics,

Bear


One 3 pound plus Chuck Roast Vac Packed with half a pack of Dry "Beefy Onion Soup":







In the rack, ready for a 30 hour swim in my Sous Vide Supreme:






Off we go @ 160°:






Fresh out of SV:






Pulling easily with two forks:






All pulled & ready for Sammy making:






Meat Juices after separating over night in Fridge:






Only a thin sheet of fat from Beef Chucky, nothing like from a Pork Butt:






My first Sammy of Pulled Beef, Frank's Hot Sauce, and Sauce:






And some Hot AuJus for Dipping:






My second Night's Supper begins with a slice of bread, Gravy, and a pile of pulled Beef:






Finished with Gravy, Bread, and more Gravy. Roasted Reds & a Pickled Egg on the side:






And for my Third Night's Supper, a "Super-Sammy" (Pulled Beef with Horsey Sauce on a roll, topped with American Cheese & Buckboard Bacon). Taters & Pickled Egg on the side:


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2018)

Dang, That is a Fantastic Looking Sandwich  I was licking my screen !!!

Gary


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 12, 2018)

All looks excellent Bear !
Wife was just talking the other nite of us maybe trying one for pulled beef beings she isn't the biggest fan of the 130's chuckys. Might have to give that a shot someday.
Like


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 12, 2018)

As usual Bear, that looks incredible!


----------



## CombatBarbecue (Dec 12, 2018)

Wow that looks delicious. Excellent work.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 12, 2018)

Looks great bear, do you make your own eggs, been a while  since I've had those, now I got a hankering  for them.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 12, 2018)

Another fine looking round of sammies bear, and one of my favorites.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 12, 2018)

I’ve got a chuckie in the SV as I type. Gonna make sammies too. Like the looks of that bacon on the sammie. Have to do that!  LIKE!

I smoked this chuckie first for about 3 hours with other chuckies that were for barbacoa. Pulled it and into the freezer for a couple weeks. It’s going for a 30 hour swim @ 160° now that I saw this post. I’ll report back tomorrow with my results.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> Looks great bear, do you make your own eggs, been a while  since I've had those, now I got a hankering  for them.



Hi Jim!!
I cheat on my Pickled Eggs, but I love them!!
Mrs Bear buys Pickled Red Beets, sometimes from an Amish place.
Then after the Beets are all gone, we make some Hardboiled Eggs to replace the Beets with them.
The juice is usually good for a half dozen Eggs, 2 or 3 times, before it gets weak.
I like them better than the Beets that were in the jar originally!!

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 12, 2018)

That's getting your money's  worth out of your pickled beets.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 12, 2018)

Looks great Bear.  I did the 160 for 30 hours and we loved it.  Next time I will try the 165 for 30 just to see.


----------



## ksblazer (Dec 12, 2018)

Looks great Bearcarver

I bet you could make some great Italian roast beef sandwiches with that shredded beef too. I've made them in the crock pot. But will have to try them with my sous vide.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2018)

Nice job John!
That is a mighty fine looking pile of pulled beef!
And your sandwiches look delicious!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks good . I've got one waiting to go in . Was gonna do 132 , but the pulled beef looks great . Hmmm,,,,, 
I think I'll give 165 a try .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2018)

gary s said:


> Dang, That is a Fantastic Looking Sandwich  I was licking my screen !!!
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




Winterrider said:


> All looks excellent Bear !
> Wife was just talking the other nite of us maybe trying one for pulled beef beings she isn't the biggest fan of the 130's chuckys. Might have to give that a shot someday.
> Like



Thank You Rider!!
She'll love this--No Pink, but Plenty Tender!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## DrewJ (Dec 13, 2018)

I think this needs to be my next sous vide project. Thanks for the posting!


----------



## xray (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks great Bear! I’ve been jonesing for some pulled beef.

 I need to get back on the SV horse, been too long.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> As usual Bear, that looks incredible!




Thank You Much!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2018)

CombatBarbecue said:


> Wow that looks delicious. Excellent work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2018)

CombatBarbecue said:


> Wow that looks delicious. Excellent work.


----------



## disco (Dec 13, 2018)

Dang, Bear. Looks like I have to get one of those contraptions!


----------



## gary s (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2018)

Finally got a Reply box, but I don't know for how long, so I'm out of here while it seems to be working.

[email protected]#$%^&*()

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 13, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> [email protected]#$%^&*()


What he said .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Another fine looking round of sammies bear, and one of my favorites.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2018)

CombatBarbecue said:


> Wow that looks delicious. Excellent work.



Thank You CB !!
I tried to reply to you twice last night, but the Forum was screwed up at the time.
Seems to be OK again now.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> I’ve got a chuckie in the SV as I type. Gonna make sammies too. Like the looks of that bacon on the sammie. Have to do that!  LIKE!
> 
> I smoked this chuckie first for about 3 hours with other chuckies that were for barbacoa. Pulled it and into the freezer for a couple weeks. It’s going for a 30 hour swim @ 160° now that I saw this post. I’ll report back tomorrow with my results.




Thank You Coach!!
I'll be glad to hear how you like it !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 14, 2018)

Bear, 
I really liked the chuckie. The smoke flavor from the 3 hour smoke held up in the SV and tasted great. The 30 hours at 160° made for a very tender and juicy beef.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Bear,
> I really liked the chuckie. The smoke flavor from the 3 hour smoke held up in the SV and tasted great. The 30 hours at 160° made for a very tender and juicy beef.




That's Outstanding, Coach!!
I'm real glad you like it !!
Great Stuff!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Looks great Bear.  I did the 160 for 30 hours and we loved it.  Next time I will try the 165 for 30 just to see.



Thank You Adam!!
I found very little difference between 160° and 165°.
I just think the 165° pulled slightly Better. Both were Awesome!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> Looks great Bearcarver
> 
> I bet you could make some great Italian roast beef sandwiches with that shredded beef too. I've made them in the crock pot. But will have to try them with my sous vide.



Thank You!!
Yup--The SV doesn't overcook like a Crockpot can.

Bear




SmokinAl said:


> Nice job John!
> That is a mighty fine looking pile of pulled beef!
> And your sandwiches look delicious!
> Al



Thank You Al !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . I've got one waiting to go in . Was gonna do 132 , but the pulled beef looks great . Hmmm,,,,,
> I think I'll give 165 a try .



Thank You Rich!!
AS much as I like a Med-Rare "Steak-Like" Chucky, I think I like the Pulled Beef from 30 hours @ 165° even more.
You won't be Sorry.

Bear




DrewJ said:


> I think this needs to be my next sous vide project. Thanks for the posting!



Thank You Drew!!
You'll Love It !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2018)

disco said:


> Dang, Bear. Looks like I have to get one of those contraptions!



Thank You Disco!!
Definitely a Great Tool for your Tool Box!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




xray said:


> Looks great Bear! I’ve been jonesing for some pulled beef.
> 
> I need to get back on the SV horse, been too long.



Thank You Xray!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2018)

@sky monkey ---Thank You for the Like.
Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## gnatboy911 (Dec 21, 2018)

I got hungry for a Sammie and remembered this thread! Chuck going in tonight at 165. Rolls, provolone cheese, and horseradish is waiting! Thanks Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2018)

gnatboy911 said:


> I got hungry for a Sammie and remembered this thread! Chuck going in tonight at 165. Rolls, provolone cheese, and horseradish is waiting! Thanks Bear!




That's Great !!
You'll Love it !!

Bear


----------

